# Pressemeldung: Neue Videos bei Stollenwerk



## Anglerboard-Team (12. April 2006)

Wer das Lachen noch nicht ganz verlernt hat, wird sich über die Videos freuen, die der Fachversand Stollenwerk jetzt nach und nach auf seiner Seite einstellt.
Hier gehts zum Video


----------

